# Rapfen größer 100 cm



## porbeagle (14. November 2020)

Guten Abend ,

mein Anliegen ist ganz einfach. Kann jemand ein Bild posten mit einem ü 100 cm Rapfen?

Bei Hecht, Waller Karpfen, Zander ist es ganz einfach:

Es werden Bilder der kapitalen Kameraden gemacht. 
Beim Rapfen ist es aber anders alles
was angeblich über die  Metermarke kommt ,  wird komischerweise nie Fotografiert sondern 
geht in die dritte Person über.

''Ich kenn einen der hat mal.....'' ''Bekannter von einem Freund hat mal ....'' '' Ich war mal dabei da hat einer......''

Auch die bekannten Hitparaden der Heftchenindustrie gehen nie über die magischen 100 cm.

Meine Highlightgeschichte ist ein Rapfen von ü 120 cm gefangen auf Köfi. Der Fänger Kollege schwört 
er hätte mehrmals unter Zeugen Nachgemessen aber keiner hatte ein Handy dabei um ein Bild
zu machen. Die gleichen Personen schmeißen dich aber zu mit Bildern von Karpfen der ü 30 kg 
Fraktion. 

Nur beim Rapfen hat jeder sein Handy vergessen.


----------



## Andal (14. November 2020)

Etwas über 90 cm bin ich schon gekommen. Aber das ist auch noch kein Meter.

Aber schau mal da rein...









						Aspius C&R Only | Facebook
					

This page is for sharing photos of the aspius, as well as tips and tricks, which will be very appreciated by all members. Please be polite to each other. We will not tolerate pictures of slaughtered...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Lajos1 (14. November 2020)

Hallo,

mein PB ist 82 cm aus dem RMD-Kanal bei uns in Mittelfranken. Gesehen (Nachläufer) habe ich schon welche mit etwa guten 90cm - aber 1 Meter, gut kanns schon geben, aber da wirds schon eng, denke ich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (14. November 2020)

Ich weiß der @Wurschtsepp hat mal im Chiemsee nen ziemlich Großen gefangen, das weiß ich. Aber am Meter war der auch noch vorbei. Ich weiß nicht ob die wirklich auf ECHTE 100cm kommen.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (14. November 2020)

Ich glaube wirklich daran, dass die Rapfen so groß werden können. Wenn ich am Main häufig Rapfen rauben sehe, was da für riesige Körper aus dem Wasser schiessen...Wahnsinn! Und von den berichteten und "bewiesenen" 90+ Fängen ist es ja nun wirklich nicht mehr weit bis zum Meter. Mein bisher größter gefangener war nur etwas über 80cm...aber in diesem Jahr hatte ich einen Rapfen dran, der hat sich nach dem Biss aus dem Wasser katapultiert, der war deutlich viel größer als mein Ü80er aus dem letzten Jahr. Leider ist er nach einiger Zeit ausgeschlitzt... Also im Main glaube ich an den 1-Meter-plus-Rapfen


----------



## porbeagle (14. November 2020)

Danke für euere Antworten. 
An die Größe ü 100 glaub ich ohne weiteres. Nur belegt hab ich nie einen gefunden.
Während Bilder vom Hecht oder Zander auf ner Scale immer gemacht werden ist der 100 Rapfen 
wie ein Bild von einer Kuh aufm Fahrrad.


----------



## ragbar (15. November 2020)

Im Rhein springen mitten im Strom an bestimmten Stellen auch riesige Silberlinge,die dürften nach meinem Auge über dem Meter liegen.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. November 2020)

Genau wie vom 60er Barsch, es gibt wohl kein Bild vom Phantom?
Präpariert habe ich mal einen 92er mit 8Kg, aber auch von diesem habe ich kein Photo gemacht, ist schließlich Sache des Fängers.

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (15. November 2020)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Genau wie vom 60er Barsch, es gibt wohl kein Bild vom Phantom?


Da gab es mal ein Bild, aber da wurde dann gemutmaßt, dass das Maßband in der Mitte um ein paar Zentimeter gekürzt worden sei.

Heutzutage beweisen Bilder eh noch weniger als früher, da sie mit entsprechender Software noch leichter zu manipulieren sind als damals.

Da muss man sich halt auf die Glaubwürdigkeit der Quelle verlassen oder nicht.

Ne Schätzung ist da natürlich ungenauer als ne korrekte Messung.


----------



## MikeHawk (15. November 2020)

Das Thema interessiert mich auch brennend.

Genau wie der 3m Waller.


----------



## schlotterschätt (15. November 2020)

Auf FishBase ist wohl einer zu sehen, allerdings könnten da ein paar Millimeterchen am Meter fehlen.


----------



## Andal (15. November 2020)

Der 100+ cm Rapfen ist im Rhein mit Sicherheit auch vorhanden...!


----------



## W-Lahn (15. November 2020)

Hier gibt es ein Bild von einem Meter-Rapfen aus dem Eder-See: https://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/raubfischangeln/news/hochgeschwindigkeits-rapfen/


----------



## porbeagle (15. November 2020)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Auf FishBase ist wohl einer zu sehen, allerdings könnten da ein paar Millimeterchen am Meter fehlen.





W-Lahn schrieb:


> Hier gibt es ein Bild von einem Meter-Rapfen aus dem Eder-See: https://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/raubfischangeln/news/hochgeschwindigkeits-rapfen/


In beiden Fällen haben wir kein Bild mit Maßband. Also sind wir wie in vielen anderen Fällen darauf angewiesen es zu Glauben oder nicht.



Andal schrieb:


> Der 100+ cm Rapfen ist im Rhein mit Sicherheit auch vorhanden...!



Auf jeden Fall


----------



## Andal (15. November 2020)

Veritable Rapfen regelmäßig im Rhein zu fangen ist eigentlich keine soo große Kunst. Nicht unbedingt weil sie sich so konstant verhalten, sondern weil es ihre Beute tut und sie wirklich nicht selten sind. Jedenfalls von Ostern, bis in den Oktober rein. Die Winter-Rapfen sind da noch eine Herausforderung, die ich anpacken möchte. Sie ziehen sich ja über den Winter nicht "uff Malle" zurück, weil es da wärmer wäre und als Flussfische halten sie auch nicht monatelang Diät.


----------



## fishhawk (15. November 2020)

Hallo,


porbeagle schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen haben wir kein Bild mit Maßband. Also sind wir wie in vielen anderen Fällen darauf angewiesen es zu Glauben oder nicht.


Dass man auch Bildern mit Maßband mittlerweile nicht mehr blind vertrauen kann, hab ich ja schon geschrieben.

Wenn das Verhältnis von angegebener Fischlänge und Gewicht einigermaßen stimmt, erhöht das m.E. etwas die Glaubwürdigkeit u.u. .

Wenn man den Fänger kennt oder zumindest einige Informationen über ihn und seine Motivation hat evtl. auch.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (15. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Der 100+ cm Rapfen ist im Rhein mit Sicherheit auch vorhanden...!


Genauso wie die 3+Welse, 1,6m Hechte. Früher gab's die ja noch viel größer. Allerdings gab es auch Hexen und Vampire


----------



## Bilch (16. November 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Genauso wie die 3+Welse, 1,6m Hechte. Früher gab's die ja noch viel größer. Allerdings gab es auch Hexen und Vampire


Habe gerade gestern einen Artikel darüber gelesen, warum es in Irland keine ü60 Pfund Hechte mehr gibt. Man kann auch mit anderen Ländern Vergleiche ziehen. Der Rapfen ist aber wahrscheinlich nicht so betroffen wie der Hecht.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Habe gerade gestern einen Artikel darüber gelesen, warum es in Irland keine ü60 Pfund Hechte mehr gibt. Man kann auch mit anderen Ländern Vergleiche ziehen. Der Rapfen ist aber wahrscheinlich nicht so betroffen wie der Hecht.



Hallo,

die früherem Irland-Riesenhechte hielten auch nie einer genauen Nachprüfung stand. In den 1960ern las ich über den "Parton-Station-Hecht" welcher angeblich 74 Pfund gewogen haben soll. Erstens wären das lbs, so dass schon mal rund 10 Prozent abzuziehen wären und das Gewicht wurde aufgrund des Kopfes "hochgerechnet" also sowieso äußerst zweifelhaft. Und immer daran denken: der Fisch ist das einzige Lebewesen, welches nach dem Tod noch so einen richtigen Wachstumssprung macht .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## DenizJP (16. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> der Fisch ist das einzige Lebewesen, welches nach dem Tod noch so einen richtigen Wachstumssprung macht .



wenn man den Aussagen einer Freundin Glauben schenkt verhält es sich mit dem männlichen Gemächt auf Tinder und Co ähnlich...


----------



## Andal (16. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> wenn man den Aussagen einer Freundin Glauben schenkt verhält es sich mit dem männlichen Gemächt auf Tinder und Co ähnlich...


Ob es jetzt um Falschangaben bei Fischen, der "Nase des johannes", oder dem wahren Alter der Johanniterin geht ist eigentlich egal. Im Falle des Falles endet es immer in der Frustration. 

Aber um auf den Aspius zurückzukommen. Bis 100 cm sehe ich keine Gründe an deren Existenz zu zweifeln. Die sind da, werden nur sehr selten veröffentlicht. Aber darüber wird die Luft dann schon merklich dünner!


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber um auf den Aspius zurückzukommen. Bis 100 cm sehe ich keine Gründe an deren Existenz zu zweifeln. Die sind da, werden nur sehr selten veröffentlicht. Aber darüber wird die Luft dann schon merklich dünner!


Hallo,

sicher gibts den einen oder anderen schon, welcher diese Länge erreicht. Ich habe ja auch schon gute 90er gesehen und warum sollte es nicht der eine oder andere auf 100 cm oder auch noch etwas darüber  schaffen. Nur, in diesen Größen dürften sie schon rar, sehr rar sein.
Ich werde das in der nächsten Saison bei uns im RMD-Kanal (wirklich gutes Rapfengewässer) mal abschließend mit einem 105 cm Fisch (Zielvorgabe) abschließend klären.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (16. November 2020)

Wenn man sich an einem trächtigen Gewässer nur richtig konzentriert dieser Aufgabe widmet, sollte es auch klappen.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man sich an einem trächtigen Gewässer nur richtig konzentriert dieser Aufgabe widmet, sollte es auch klappen.


Hallo,

nur sind unsere Rapfen hier richtge Diven (oder auch Mistviecher), da braucht man ein starkes Nervenkostüm um denen nachzustellen und dies auch durchzuhalten  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (16. November 2020)

Hier, am oberen Mittelrhein, ist es eine Sache der richtigen Angelzeit und des Spottings. Wenn das positiv erledigt ist ist es grundsätzlich kein großes Problem mehr, sie auch an den Blinker zu bekommen.


----------



## porbeagle (16. November 2020)

Wir bleiben alle samt dran und dann veröffentlichen wir hier mal ein vernüftiges Bild mit Maßband und
100 +.

Bissl tut mir meiner aber Leid den der 100+ zieht um ausm Strom über mein Bett auf ner schicken Holzwurzel.
Und wenn es der liebe Gott gut meint fällt er mir beim Bu.... aufn Kopf und das wars dann.


----------



## Doanafischer (16. November 2020)

Hier an der Donau gibt es ein Altwasser/Biotop mit Zugang zum Fluss, welches nicht tiefer als 1,20m ist. Im Sommer wimmelt es darin nur so von Jungfischen. Vom Damm aus kann man sehr schön beobachten was darin so alles rumschwimmt. Darunter sind Schiede in Tarpon-Größe. Einige davon knacken den Meter, da bin ich mir sicher. Einen von denen zu fangen is allerdings ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Auf Kunstköder reagieren die garnicht und mit KöFi kommtman nicht weit genug raus.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2020)

Doanafischer schrieb:


> Hier an der Donau gibt es ein Altwasser/Biotop mit Zugang zum Fluss, welches nicht tiefer als 1,20m ist. Im Sommer wimmelt es darin nur so von Jungfischen. Vom Damm aus kann man sehr schön beobachten was darin so alles rumschwimmt. Darunter sind Schiede in Tarpon-Größe. Einige davon knacken den Meter, da bin ich mir sicher. Einen von denen zu fangen is allerdings ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Auf Kunstköder reagieren die garnicht und mit KöFi kommtman nicht weit genug raus.


Hallo,

erinnert mich an so einen alten Spezialiten bei uns an der Altmühl, vor so rund 40 Jahren. Damals war der lebende Köderfisch noch erlaubt. Der fischte mit einer Laube im Laubenschwarm, entweder direkt in der Altmühl oder in einem der, reichlich vorhandenen, Altwasser. Er hatte ein Stück Brot etwa so einen Meter oberhalb der Laube an der Schnur angebracht, das Brot zog die Lauben an und bei denen schwamm eben auch die Köderlaube mit herum, irgendwann kam dann der Rapfen, der fing öfters welche so zwischen 70 und 80 cm, aber danach war offensichtlich Schluss.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (17. November 2020)

Hallo,


Doanafischer schrieb:


> Darunter sind Schiede in Tarpon-Größe.


da auch ein  Tarpon erst

 aus einem Ei schlüpft, glaube ich das sogar.

Dass ein erwachsener Schied die Größe eines erwachsenen Tarpons erreichen soll, glaube ich aber nicht.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Er hatte ein Stück Brot etwa so einen Meter oberhalb der Laube an der Schnur angebracht,



So ähnlich wurde in Osteuropa früher auch drauf gefischt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. November 2020)

Also ich haben mal einen Rapfen als Beifang gehabt auf Twister, den ich schnell über die Steine retten wollte - da stieg er ein.

Was hatte der - 80-90cm und 4kg+ ?

War mir jedenfalls egal - ich wollte den weder messen, noch essen.

Wiegen und /oder Foto war mir auch schnuppe.

Das sind einfach nicht meine Zielfische - der Biss heftig , ein, 2 lahme Fluchten dann konnte ich den reinziehen, wie einen nassen Sack.

Kulinarisch wohl total vergrätet - dazu frisst der meinen Zielfischen das Futter weg und wird auch noch immer häufiger ... neee neee ,

wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum der "Schied" heißt - übersetzt ja ...

Ob´s die in 1m oder 3m gibt, wen interessiert es - MICH jedenfalls nicht 

R.S.


----------



## Doanafischer (17. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da auch ein  Tarpon erst
> 
> ...


 Das war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Ich dachte das wäre klar, dass ein Schied nicht die Größe eines Megalops atlanticus erreicht. Eine bewusste Übertreibung(Hyperbel).


----------



## Nuesse (17. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Er hatte ein Stück Brot etwa so einen Meter oberhalb der Laube an der Schnur angebracht


Danke für den Tipp !


----------



## Bilch (17. November 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also ich haben mal einen Rapfen als Beifang gehabt auf Twister, den ich schnell über die Steine retten wollte - da stieg er ein.
> 
> Was hatte der - 80-90cm und 4kg+ ?
> 
> ...


Wird in der Ernährungskette wohl seinen Platz haben ... Ob jetzt ein Fisch aus anglerischer oder kulinarischer Sicht interessant ist, ist eine rein menschliche Kategorie


----------



## fishhawk (17. November 2020)

Hallo,

find ich gut, dass nicht alle Angler die gleichen Zielfische und Angelmethoden bevorzugen.

Sonst fände ich wahrscheinlich kaum noch ein ruhiges Plätzchen zum Angeln.  

Außergewöhnliche Fänge schaue ich mir trotzdem gerne mal genauer an, wenn es die Umstände vertetbar erscheinen lassen. Egal ob Zielfisch oder nicht.

Auch wenn der Schied kein  Wunschobjekt meiner Fischerei  ist, finde ich die Diskussion hier schon interessant.

Wenn es anders wäre, würde ich ja weder mitlesen noch was dazu schreiben.

Berichte über Riesenfische diverser Arten hab ich schon so einige gehört.

Glaubhaft dokumentierte Größen sind dagegen sehr viel seltener.

Darum geht es hier doch, oder?


Macht schon nen Unterschied, ob z.B. ein 95er Schied ordentlich gemessen oder geschätzt wurde.


----------



## MikeHawk (17. November 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Was hatte der - 80-90cm und 4kg+ ?
> 
> 
> R.S.


Ein 90er Rapfen dürfte bei ca. 8kg liegen....

Schade das es wirklich keinen Nachweisbaren 100er gibt.
Ich frage mich ja woher die 120cm in nahezu allen Literaturquellen kommen.

Nachläufer die zumindest ich auf ü90 geschätzt habe, hatte ich auch schon, das bringt uns allerdings nicht weiter.


----------



## jkc (17. November 2020)

Woher kommen denn die 150 beim Hecht und 3m beim Waller? Habe ich bisher auch noch keine von gesehen oder gar gefangen.  
Was lässt Dich denn an dem verlinkten Edersee Fisch mit 1m zweifeln?
Gut es ist kein Foto mit Scale hat aber für mich trotzdem mehr Beweiskraft als mach ein Bild mit Scale was schon veröffentlicht / vermarktet wurde.

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (17. November 2020)

Jetzt sei mal net so argwöhnisch!

mir hatte vor paar Monaten auch ein Motorradfahrer erzählt, dass er mal am Vereinsteich nen 2,20m Hecht gefangen hatte!


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Ein 90er Rapfen dürfte bei ca. 8kg liegen....
> 
> Schade das es wirklich keinen Nachweisbaren 100er gibt.
> Ich frage mich ja woher die 120cm in nahezu allen Literaturquellen kommen.
> ...



Hallo,

die Literaturquellen sind mit Vorsicht zu geniesssen.
In "Die Angelfischerei" (Borne/Fliege) Ausgabe von 1961 wir beim Rapfen ein Höchstgewicht von 30 Kilo (!) angegeben.
Im etwas wissenschaftlicheren Werk "Unsere Süßwasserfische" (Otto Schindler) von 1959 wird z. B. beim Waller ein Höchstgewicht von über 300 Kilo angegeben. Bei anderen Arten werden jedoch auch relativ geringe Höchstgewichte genannt. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (17. November 2020)

An Fischen die von Anfang bis zum Ende alles geben, fallen mir nur Aesche und Barbe ein. So gesehen geben Rapfen dann doch einen guten Drill ab. Ist eben auch immer eine Frage des Gerätes. Mit eher leichten und längeren Ruten kein Vergleich zum eher harten, kurzen und derben Zandergerät ... und der ach so gelobte Zander ist ja nun wirklich kein Drill-König. 

Absolut am liebsten fische ich da meinen "Liebeling", einen Batson Blank in 10 ft., #7, als Allroundrute gebaut, meine Savage Gear MPP2 in 9 ft. bis 20 gr., oder für den Fall, dass sie wirklich weit stehen und rauben die Leitner Dynacast IM7 Mesh mit 9 ft. und bis 50gr.
Dazu schlanke Blinker, silber mit rot, von 5 - 20 gr.
Mit solchen, vergleichsweise feinen Ruten kommt man a) auf die teilweise respektablen Wurfweiten, mit den relativ kleinen Ködern und hat b) auch den entsprechend intensiveren Drill. So kann man sich die Abende eigentlich recht kurzweilig gestallten. Kurzweiliger jedenfalls, als stur seine Gummiköder ins die Steine zu parken und für teuer Geld neu zu montieren. 

Das schöne am Rapfen ist ja, dass er wenigstens in der warmen Jahreshälfte ein planbarer Fisch ist. Da kann man mal eben auf die halbe Stunde ans Wasser gehen und trotzdem einen fangen - wenn man mal herausgefunden hat, wann und wo der Futterfisch sich so versammelt, dass sie loslegen. Die Fischerei nimmt sich ja gegenseitig nichts weg.
Zuerst stippt man ein paar Grundeln (für die Zander) und schielt nebenbei mit einem Auge nach den Rapfen. Wenn die dann loslegen, gehts mit dem Blinker zur Sache und wenn sie dann langsam in die Dunkelheit den Betrieb einstellen, kommen die Zander an die Reihe - mit den Grundeln am System.

Und schlecht wäre er ja gar nicht. Nur eben maximal viele Gräten. Die meisten, 137 Stück Muskelgräten pro Seite, von allen Cypriniden. Da bleibt eigentlich nur gut cuttern und als Farce weiterverarbeiten.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Jetzt sei mal net so argwöhnisch!
> 
> mir hatte vor paar Monaten auch ein Motorradfahrer erzählt, dass er mal am Vereinsteich nen 2,20m Hecht gefangen hatte!


Hallo,

eben, wenn man nach dem DONAUKURIER von Ingolstadt geht, hat mein Sohn seit 2014 sowieso den Weltrekord beim Wels mit 4,41 Meter inne .
Der Fisch hatte tatsächlich immerhin noch beachtenswerte 2,41 Meter - was sind schon zwei Meter im Bezug zum Erdumfang.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (17. November 2020)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> Was lässt Dich denn an dem verlinkten Edersee Fisch mit 1m zweifeln?


z.B. die Gewichtsangabe???


----------



## DenizJP (17. November 2020)

@Lajos1 

man nehme 2 Welse a 2,41m und 2m UND klebe die Schwanzflossen zusammen! Et voila!


----------



## fishhawk (17. November 2020)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Im etwas wissenschaftlicheren Werk "Unsere Süßwasserfische" (Otto Schindler) von 1959 wird z. B. beim Waller ein Höchstgewicht von über 300 Kilo


Ich habe in einem Buch auch schon solche Angaben gelesen, sogar mit Beweisbild in Schwarzweiß aus dem damaligen Ostblock.  Was mich allerdings stutzig gemacht hat, waren u.a. die Schmelzschuppen.


----------



## Andal (17. November 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Woher kommen denn die 150 beim Hecht und 3m beim Waller? Habe ich bisher auch noch keine von gesehen oder gar gefangen.
> Was lässt Dich denn an dem verlinkten Edersee Fisch mit 1m zweifeln?
> Gut es ist kein Foto mit Scale hat aber für mich trotzdem mehr Beweiskraft als mach ein Bild mit Scale was schon veröffentlicht / vermarktet wurde.
> 
> Grüße JK


Nur weil wir Dilettanten sie noch nicht gefangen haben, heisst es ja nicht, dass es sie nicht irgendwo gibt.


----------



## Andal (17. November 2020)

@Lajos1 ... wären wir keine Dilettanten, würden wir bei jedem Gang einen neuen Rekord brechen. Tun wir nicht - also dilettieren wir fröhlich weiter und freuen uns am Leben!


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2020)

Hallo,

150 cm bei Hecht halte ich auch für möglich. Im Schauraum beim Hofinger (bekanntester Präparator in Österreich) in Steyrermühl, habe ich mal einen präparierten 144 cm Hecht gesehen. Der war schon riesig aber warum sollte es da nicht den einen oder anderen geben welcher eben noch 6 cm größer ist?
Her damit, auf den warte ich schon lange .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (17. November 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin ganz froh Dilettant zu sein.  So kann ich die Zeit am Wasser besser genießen.


----------



## Andal (17. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin ganz froh Dilettant zu sein.  So kann ich die Zeit am Wasser besser genießen.


Am liebsten bin ich Amateur - denn der tut, was er tut, weil er es liebt.


----------



## fishhawk (17. November 2020)

Hallo,

ich hatte in der Schule Latein und war auch im Besitz einer italienischen Angellizenz.  Deshalb schäme ich mich nicht "Dilettant" zu sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin ganz froh Dilettant zu sein.  So kann ich die Zeit am Wasser besser genießen.


Hallo,

und mit der Abgeklärtheit des Alters eben auch ganz entspannt - und dann ziehen sie vor dem geistigen Auge vorüber, die bemerkenswertesten Fische der Vergangenheit; da gehört natürlich der 118cm Hecht dazu, wie auch die 8 Kilo Regenbogner, die knapp 4 Kilo Bachforelle , wie auch die 85er Barbe oder die 55er Nase oder einst in Norwegen der 18 Kilo-Lachs und nicht zu vergessen den kleinen Gründling von 1955/1956 von vielleicht 10/12 cm Länge, *mein erster Fisch* .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (17. November 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> und mit der Abgeklärtheit des Alters eben auch ganz entspannt - und dann ziehen sie vor dem geistigen Auge vorüber, die bemerkenswertesten Fische der Vergangenheit;



dann steht mir noch was bevor.

Wenn ich den Köder im Wasser habe, denke ich eigentlich nicht daran, was mal war, sondern was vielleicht gleich kommt.  

An einen  1m Schied hab ich dabei aber noch nicht gedacht.


----------



## porbeagle (17. November 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also ich haben mal einen Rapfen als Beifang gehabt auf Twister, den ich schnell über die Steine retten wollte - da stieg er ein.
> 
> Was hatte der - 80-90cm und 4kg+ ?
> 
> ...





Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also ich haben mal einen Rapfen als Beifang gehabt auf Twister, den ich schnell über die Steine retten wollte - da stieg er ein.
> 
> Was hatte der - 80-90cm und 4kg+ ?
> 
> ...



So, geht es mir mit den Zandern


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

schon klar, aber in mancher stillen, entspannten Stunde, da kommen die Gedanken und Fische aus der Verangenheit  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jkc (17. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> z.B. die Gewichtsangabe???


Naja, gerade bei großen Fischen gibt's ja enorme Gewichtsuntschiede, wenn hier 8kg für nen 90+ Rapfen genannt werden, finde ich 8,5kg für einen Meterfisch nicht unglaubwürdig.


----------



## fishhawk (17. November 2020)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> finde ich 8,5kg für einen Meterfisch nicht unglaubwürdig.


musst Du auch nicht, steht jedem seine eigene Meinung zu.

Aber im Eingangspost ging es ja um die dokumetierte Länge, am besten mit Maßbandfoto.

Wobei selbst das mittlerweile keine 100& Beweiskraft mehr hat.

Muss also jeder selber entscheiden, wie glaubwürdig er solche Meldungen einschätzt.


----------



## Andal (17. November 2020)

Womit wir wieder beim Anglermeter, beim Anglerkilo angelangt wären, wo nie eine Normierung stattfand und auch nie stattfinden wird.


----------



## fishhawk (17. November 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> wo nie eine Normierung stattfand und auch nie stattfinden wird.



Wenn drei Angler nacheinander den gleichen Fisch messen, würde ich auch nicht drauf wetten wollen, dass da drei exakt gleiche Ergebnisse rauskommen.


----------



## Andal (17. November 2020)

Die Maßbänder der Angler sind auch sowas von elastisch!


----------



## fishhawk (17. November 2020)

Hallo,

Maßband oder  Zollstock, liegend oder hängend, Maul ausgeklappt oder geschlossen, Schwanzflosse zusammengelegt oder nur bis zur Flossengabel, unter dem Fisch oder über den Bauch etc. etc. .

Hab da schon die tollsten Aktionen gesehen.


----------



## Andal (17. November 2020)

Bei dickleibigen Fischen bringt auch ein Maßband wertvolle Zentimeter, wenn man das Bogenmaß misst.


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. November 2020)

__





						Dominic Klassen - 18 Jun 2009 | Fisch-Hitparade
					






					www.fisch-hitparade.de
				




...........................................





__





						Hitliste Rapfen | Fisch-Hitparade
					

Das große Angelportal rund ums Angelgewässer – seit über 15 Jahren ✓ Gewässerkarte ✓ Vereine ✓ Händler ✓ Unterkünfte ✓ Bootsverleihe ✓ Angelkarten & mehr




					www.fisch-hitparade.de


----------



## Doanafischer (17. November 2020)

Ich leg mich jetzt mal fest und sage: Schied bis 1,10m gibt es. Unter optimalen Voraussetzungen. D. h. großes Gewässer, viel Nahrung, wenig bis kein Befischungsdruck und optimale Genetik. Außerdem bin ich sicher, dass wir bald den 3 Meter Waller sehen werden. Wer hätte vor 15 Jahren gedacht, dass jemals ein Waller über 2,70m gefangen wird.(Der vom Zeck Team in Frankreich)


----------



## fishhawk (18. November 2020)

Hallo,



Doanafischer schrieb:


> Schied bis 1,10m gibt es



Das mag sein, aber wer kann das mit einem dokumentierten Fang nebst glaubwürdigem Bild beweisen?



Doanafischer schrieb:


> Wer hätte vor 15 Jahren gedacht, dass jemals ein Waller über 2,70m gefangen wird



Ich ??

Gab ja schon in den 90ern Meldungen von solchen Fischen mit Bild, allerdings ohne Maßband.  Beim Hofinger sogar als Ganzpräparat.

Berichte  vom 3m Wels konnten m.W. aber bisher nicht glaubhaft bestätigt werden.  

Heißt aber nicht, dass solche Fische nicht existieren.


----------



## porbeagle (18. November 2020)

Doanafischer schrieb:


> Wer hätte vor 15 Jahren gedacht, dass jemals ein Waller über 2,70m gefangen wird.(Der vom Zeck Team in Frankreich)



Ein Bekannter von meinem Vater hat schon mitte der 80er auf Waller gefischt am Rhein. Köder waren damals Riesen Brassen 
hälften.
Bisse gab es reichlich nur das Material hat halt nicht so viel ausgehalten wie Heute.


----------



## Doanafischer (18. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Das mag sein, aber wer kann das mit einem dokumentierten Fang nebst glaubwürdigem Bild beweisen?


Nur weil noch keiner so einen gefangen hat, heißt das nicht, dass es ihn nicht gibt. (Genau wie Nessie )



porbeagle schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von meinem Vater hat schon mitte der 80er auf Waller gefischt am Rhein. Köder waren damals Riesen Brassen
> hälften.
> Bisse gab es reichlich nur das Material hat halt nicht so viel ausgehalten wie Heute.


Ja, für den Krempel, mit dem der gemeine Pöbel in den 80ern bis Mitte der 90er an den Fluß auf Aal ausgerückt ist, war ein 1,50er Waller schon eine nahezu unlösbare Aufgabe.


----------



## fishhawk (18. November 2020)

Hallo,


Doanafischer schrieb:


> Nur weil noch keiner so einen gefangen hat


Weiß man das?

Gibt mehr Angler, die ihre Fänge nicht groß publik machen,  als man denkt.

Einer der erfolgreichsten Großfischangler aller Zeiten hat zwar sogar ein eigenes Museum mit zahlreichen Präparaten aufgebaut, ist aber nie groß in den Medien in  Erscheinung getreten.


----------



## Snâsh (20. November 2020)

Da stimme ich @fishhawk absolut zu. Ich habe ein Foto eines Barsches gesehen bei dem meine Faust ins Maul gepasst hätte. Das wäre Blinkerhitparadenrekordmonsterurgestein geworden. Wurde aber sofort wieder released. Dementsprechend glaube ich auch, dass es Rapfen in der Größenordnung gibt.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. November 2020)

Doanafischer schrieb:


> Ich leg mich jetzt mal fest und sage: Schied bis 1,10m gibt es. Unter optimalen Voraussetzungen. D. h. großes Gewässer, viel Nahrung, wenig bis kein Befischungsdruck und optimale Genetik. Außerdem bin ich sicher, dass wir bald den 3 Meter Waller sehen werden. Wer hätte vor 15 Jahren gedacht, dass jemals ein Waller über 2,70m gefangen wird.(Der vom Zeck Team in Frankreich)


Naja, es ist ca. 20 Jahre her, wo in Po nähe ein ca. 2,7m Waller gefunden wurde. Das ist nichts neues.

Hier noch ein Bericht vom Weltrekordbarsch, der nie vermessen wurde.




__





						Barsch Weltrekord verdächtig – Profi Blinker
					






					profi-blinker.de


----------



## jkc (20. November 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bericht vom Weltrekordbarsch, der nie vermessen wurde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   

Finde den Fehler


----------



## Andal (20. November 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Naja, es ist ca. 20 Jahre her, wo in Po nähe ein ca. 2,7m Waller gefunden wurde. Das ist nichts neues.
> 
> Hier noch ein Bericht vom Weltrekordbarsch, der nie vermessen wurde.
> 
> ...


Bei der P-B Berichterstattung vergeht es einem ja schon nach dem ersten Satz.


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2020)

Hallo,

"wir haben den Barsch weder gewogen noch vermessen"

Schon klar. Statt den Fisch schonend im Wasser mal abzumessen hat man anscheinden lieber ein paar Fotos außerhalb des Wassers  mit ausgestreckten Armen und dezent versteckten Händen geschossen.

Hat natürlich nichts mit Werbezwecken zu tun oder dass man so besser an Legenden stricken kann.

Ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen, dass einige Teamangler etc. im entscheidenden Moment nur nen Fotografen dabei haben, aber kein Maßband.


----------



## Andal (20. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> "wir haben den Barsch weder gewogen noch vermessen"
> 
> ...


Weil es ja nie Werbezwecke gibt, hat es ja auch jetzt, ebenfalls wegen der beiden Helden, ein Angelverbot an der Siegmündung.


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2020)

Hallo,


Andal schrieb:


> wegen der beiden Helden, ein Angelverbot an der Siegmündung.


und ich dachte, das wäre zum Schutz von Wandersalmoniden erlassen worden.


----------



## Andal (20. November 2020)

Bis die beiden einen solchen fingen und halbe Ewigkeiten vor der Linse herumzerrten...!


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2020)

Hallo,

aber waren die tasächlich die einzigen Angler dort?

Hab mal gelesen sie wären nur die prominentesten  gewesen und  mit der größten Reichweite.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. November 2020)

Das es *Meter*-Barsche und 40 pfündige* Zander*  gibt , *beweist* der "wilde" Mann doch regelmäßig 

Wer brauch´ schon Arme und "Wurst" Finger auf Bildern ... 

R.S.


----------



## Andal (20. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber waren die tasächlich die einzigen Angler dort?
> 
> Hab mal gelesen sie wären nur die prominentesten  gewesen und  mit der größten Reichweite.


Es werden immer wieder Wandersalmoniden am Rhein gefangen. Nur machen die Fänger nicht so einen Aufriss, um ihren Krempel zu bewerben. Das machte den Bock fett.


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> "wir haben den Barsch weder gewogen noch vermessen"
> 
> ...


Der Fisch von Stephan Gockel ist meiner Meinung nach ,auch nicht kleiner als der so genannte Weltrekord Barsch.





__





						Hitliste Barsch | Fisch-Hitparade
					

Das große Angelportal rund ums Angelgewässer – seit über 15 Jahren ✓ Gewässerkarte ✓ Vereine ✓ Händler ✓ Unterkünfte ✓ Bootsverleihe ✓ Angelkarten & mehr




					www.fisch-hitparade.de


----------



## Andal (20. November 2020)

Aber der vom Gockel wurde mit einem anderen Köder gefangen. Also muss er kleiner gewesen sein!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Es werden immer wieder Wandersalmoniden am Rhein gefangen. Nur machen die Fänger nicht so einen Aufriss, um ihren Krempel zu bewerben. Das machte den Bock fett.


Alte Geschichte. Habe Micha auf einer Messe darauf angesprochen. Er meinte, dass vor dem Angelverbot viele Salmoiden an der Siegmündung entnommen wurden. Außerdem ist/war die Siegmündung nicht ganzjährig gesperrt. Vielleicht war die Maßnahme notwendig.

Damals wurde auch in den Duisburger Häfen in der Schonzeit massenhaft Zander von den Nestern weggezogen und entnommen. Kontrolleure waren machtlos, da die Schonzeitangelei ja legal war/ ist.


----------



## Andal (20. November 2020)

Ich bin eben sehr(!) kritisch, wenn Celebrities ihre Produkte über alles stellen...!


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2020)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Vielleicht war die Maßnahme notwendig.


Dass können wahrscheinlich nur Insider beurteilen.



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> in der Schonzeit massenhaft Zander von den Nestern weggezogen und entnommen. Kontrolleure waren machtlos, da die Schonzeitangelei ja legal war/ ist.


In NRW darf man in der Schonzeit ungestraft Zander entnehmen?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. November 2020)

Zumindest am Rhein und Nebengewässern darf man in der Schonzeit nach belieben auf Zander fischen, wenn man angibt, z.B. auf Meterrapfen zu angeln. Wenn`s dann dunkler wird oder gerade keiner zuschaut ....


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2020)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wenn`s dann dunkler wird oder gerade keiner zuschaut ....


dann ist wahrscheinlich  kein Aufseher mehr unterwegs.

Hab ähnliche Geschichten am GBS erlebt, als der Zander dort noch ganzjährig geschont war.

Noch nie so viele "Raubaalangler" auf einem Haufen gesehen, die dort bei Anbruch der Dämmerung ihre Köderfische zu Wasser gelassen haben.

Beliebt war später auch während der Schonzeit von Hecht/Zander  "auf Seeforelle" zu schleppen.  Da sollen tatsächlich auch welche gefangen worden sein.  Zumindest so alle paar Jahre mal eine oder zwei auf mehrere Tausend Angler.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. November 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Zumindest am Rhein und Nebengewässern darf man in der Schonzeit nach belieben auf Zander fischen, wenn man angibt, z.B. auf Meterrapfen zu angeln. Wenn`s dann dunkler wird oder gerade keiner zuschaut ....


Alles nur Hirnlose und Fischfleisch geile Deppen... Kommt auch nicht selten vor, da sollte härter durchgegriffen werden!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (21. November 2020)

Geht zur sehr ins Offtopic, da wir über Meterrapfen diskutieren.
Aber ich bin damals bis zur oberen Fischereibehörde gegangen, da riesige Mengen Zander in der Schonzeit verangelt und abgeschlagen wurden, zusätzlich zur verlorenen Brutpflege durch die vom Nest geholten Zandermännchen.
Alles zwecklos. Einmal im Monat kamen am Freitag gegen 17.00 Uhr zwei 70+ Fischereiaufseher und prüften die Papiere. In dem Augenblick durften halt keine Zander entnommen werden. Die Aktion war also sinnlos.

Bei so etwas helfen eigentlich nur Streckensperrungen oder rigorose Köderverbote inkl. Kontrollen. Damit haben die Profiblinkerjungs den Wandersalmoiden an der Siegmündung einen sehr großen Gefallen getan, da es eben die 5% Idioten und Egoisten unter uns Anglern gibt.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. November 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Geht zur sehr ins Offtopic, da wir über Meterrapfen diskutieren.
> Aber ich bin damals bis zur oberen Fischereibehörde gegangen, da riesige Mengen Zander in der Schonzeit verangelt und abgeschlagen wurden, zusätzlich zur verlorenen Brutpflege durch die vom Nest geholten Zandermännchen.
> Alles zwecklos. Einmal im Monat kamen am Freitag gegen 17.00 Uhr zwei 70+ Fischereiaufseher und prüften die Papiere. In dem Augenblick durften halt keine Zander entnommen werden. Die Aktion war also sinnlos.
> 
> Bei so etwas helfen eigentlich nur Streckensperrungen oder rigorose Köderverbote inkl. Kontrollen. Damit haben die Profiblinkerjungs den Wandersalmoiden an der Siegmündung einen sehr großen Gefallen getan, da es eben die 5% Idioten und Egoisten unter uns Anglern gibt.


Hallo,

bei uns ist es mitterweile so, dass der Raubfisch (außer Salmoniden) je nach Gewässer vom 15.02. bis 30.04. (Verein) und vom 01.01. bis 31.05. (Verband) generell gesperrt ist. Da ist auch jeglicher raubfischtaugliche Köder verboten. Lediglich auf Waller (der hat keinerlei Schonung) darf gefischt werden, aber auch nur mit Wurm.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (21. November 2020)

Schaut nach GB. Dort hat es eine 3 monatige closed season. Damit setzte man sich mit den Vogelfreunden ins weitestgehende Einvernehmen und es tut den Fischbeständen wohl.


----------



## fishhawk (21. November 2020)

Hallo,

die closed season für coarse fish wurde m.W. bereits gegen Ende des 19ten Jahrhunderts auf Betreiben der Angelverbände eingeführt um diesen Fischarten eine möglichst ungestörte Fortplanzung zu ermöglichen und vor Fischwilderei zu schützen.  Ob man sich damals auch mit Vogelfreunden fraternisiert hat, weiß ich nicht.

Rapfen tauchen aber m.W. nicht in den britischen Rekordlisten auf.

Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es in Russland ziemlich kapitale Rapfen gibt.  Im Wolgadelta z.B. wurden die allerdings hauptsächlich zu Wallerködern verarbeitet.  Ob da auch welche vermessen und fotografiert werden?


----------



## porbeagle (22. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es in Russland ziemlich kapitale Rapfen gibt.  Im Wolgadelta z.B. wurden die allerdings hauptsächlich zu Wallerködern verarbeitet.  Ob da auch welche vermessen und fotografiert werden?



Das ist auch sowas. 
Ein ganz Bekannter Teamangler der sich immer mit allem Fotografieren lässt / selbst Fotografiert jeden Rotz auf YT mitmacht
behauptet
er habe in Russland regelmäßig Rapfen über 1 m gesehen. Komischerweise konnte aber niemand auch nicht er ein Bild davon
machen.


----------



## Andal (22. November 2020)

Na dann wäre ja der 100 cm Aspius durchaus eine Challenge für 2021 ff.

RuR lobt ein Preislein aus und die Com legt los... am 01.01.2021 gehts los. Wer als erster einen Meter-Rapfen dokumentiert, den er selber gefangen hat, darf sich dann Grätenkönig auf Lebenszeit ans Revers heften und das Krönlein tragen.


----------



## fishhawk (22. November 2020)

Hallo,


Andal schrieb:


> Wer als erster einen Meter-Rapfen dokumentiert,


wobei wir da wieder beim Problem wären, wem  man glaubt und bei wem man skeptisch ist.

Oder man lobt gleich den Roy-Tait-Wanderpokal aus.


----------



## Andal (22. November 2020)

Klar ruft jeder Bewerb auch die Stinker auf den Plan, selbst im sonst so heren Olympia wurde schon  beschissen. Aber moderne Möglichkeiten bieten auch die Chance, Betrüger relativ zuverlässig auszuschließen.

Wobei ich dir natürlich Recht gebe, im 21. Jahrhundert steckt hinter allem mindestens eine Verschwörung, mindestens!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (12. Dezember 2020)

Moin. 
Womit geht ihr überhaupt auf Rapfen. 
Im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr habe ich dieses  Jahr alle auf Zocker gefangen.!


----------



## hanzz (12. Dezember 2020)

Die meisten Rapfen fang ich mit ASP Jigspinner in rot weiß
Damit auch meinen größten mit 86cm


----------



## porbeagle (12. Dezember 2020)

Ich fisch nur mit Wobbler . 
Davor hatte ich eine Phase da hab ich auf Metall geschworen.


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2020)

Silberne Blinker, schön schlank und immer mit einem Klecks "rot" dabei.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (14. Dezember 2020)

Da die Rapfen weit draußen rauben bin ich mittlerweile auf zocker umgestiegen. 
Unschlagbar in der wurfweite


----------



## DenizJP (14. Dezember 2020)

Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Da die Rapfen weit draußen rauben bin ich mittlerweile auf zocker umgestiegen.
> Unschlagbar in der wurfweite



welche Farbvarianten ?


----------

